# Gryff - Long or Short



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I have been growing Gryff out for a couple of months now and I'm still not sure I like it. I do like the longer fur on his body, but not so much on his face. Can I keep his face shorter and his body longer or would that look stupid?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Honestly, I think his face has got to go through an awkward stage before it starts to look good. I think if you stick it out, you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*National Forum Reports*

Voted Hottest Newcomer of 2008, Gryff has decided to cut his hair...against the studio's wishes. It has created a huge internet blitz. Everyone seems to have an opinion on this good looking dog's famous locks.

Vote now. Gryff before or Gryff after.

Linda: Well, a gorgeous dog is a gorgeous dog no matter the length of the hair. I think he was hot before...and he is hot after. His hair will grow back in time for his next film.

Riki: Well, personally, I don't see why everyone cares so much. Let's give Gryff some privacy and let him decide for himself.

Daisy: Hmmm. I have been a fan of Gryff's since his Harry Potter days. I do tend to prefer dogs with long hair. I also understand the challenge of the hours of grooming and sitting there. I, too, have had to suffer the shutterbugs of the Forum. So if cutting his hair makes it easy to hide from the paparazzi, so be it.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Seriously, I like the longer look*

I do like the longer look if he can tolerate the grooming!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I also think there will be an awkward phase to get through, but will be worth it in the end. I'm going through a mini-taste of this with Tucker's bangs. I wish I'd not cut them and am in the process of them growing back out. But, they are in a spiky stage right now!

Love long hair--keep trying!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Linda - you really crack me up. You're right, he's hot either way but I like the longer hair.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ivy, I think his head does look a bit longer than the rest of his body. I think you would have more success growing him out if you trimmed his ears and beard just a bit...then everything will grow out evenly...just my two cents.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Let it grow..let it grow...let it grow!! I think you will go through an awkward stage...and have to be strong to get past it...but I think you will love the flowing hair when he runs and shakes. I love having a bundle of fur in my lap. Get him long one time -- then if you don't like it you can fish smack me for begging you to go to the trouble -- but your doubt will be gone and you will know which way you like the best without question!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> *I do like the longer look if he can tolerate the grooming!*


I hope both of you can tolerate the grooming. I love the longer hair but hate the growing out part! 
I can't count the number of times I gave in to a puppy cut. :frusty: We go to the beach etc............
What type of hair does he have???


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

It's pretty soft and cottony.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think just try it worst case you get the scizzors out and develop your own gryff style. Dash trims Dora's head for me all the time and I always get compliments how you can see her face  So you could always get another one and try that style!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Dash trims Dora's head for me all the time and I always get compliments how you can see her face  So you could always get another one and try that style!!!


ound:ound:


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I like the rounder face. If you were to keep his body longer - like it is now, but not full grown - then having his ears and beard trimmed a bit would look great. Like Sally's Oliver and Comet - they have great rounded faces. They always look happy to me.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Gryff is so cute, and so is your son!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Jan - thanks so much! I adore them both.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm with Sally - I start to grow their hair out and then we go for a long walk in the woods and they come back covered with sticks, leaves and mud. Since they sleep with us (under the covers), and I'm crazy about dirt on the bed, it's easier to keep them clean with shorter hair. We'll have more fun in the puppy cut.

I *LOVE* the look of a Hav in their full coat! So pretty!


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

I love the full coat, but have seen some darling shorter cuts on here! You son looks so thrilled to have his doggie with him! Proving over and over again these dogs are great with kids! I would love a pic like that with Logan in the car one day, but Sully tends to uke:.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I think you should keep him in whatever haircut you can maintain and what Gryff can tolorate. I love the longer look of the havs and have no problem with daily brushings. We go to the beach, to the park and he gets really, really messy. It's not unusual for me to brush him twice a day when required. But, we are both used to it so it works for us.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina said:


> Honestly, I think his face has got to go through an awkward stage before it starts to look good. I think if you stick it out, you'll be pleasantly surprised.


I was going to say the same thing. Stick with it, through the awkward stage!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*National Forum Update*

Gryff was just sited at the airport wearing a black knitted cap. He was evidently doing his best to avoid paparazzi and going incognito. Sources say he is headed to London to hide out from Hollywood's screaming adolescent girls and their mothers.

Gryff has stated that just last month, girl dogs wouldn't give him the time of day. He would sniff them and they would run away. Ever since his latest hit "cult" film hit the theaters, he hasn't been able to keep them away.

Be careful what you ask for Gryff, short or long hair, the little "b"s adore you.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I think if you don't give it a try and grow it out, you'll keep wondering what it would look like longer. There is such a difference in coats and temperaments toward grooming. Coopers coat gets sooo thick and poofy when it gets long, but it doesn't mat and he likes grooming. Barki has a beautiful flowing coat when it gets long, but she despises grooming, so a long coat just isn't worth it for her.

I love long coats, but I've never seen a Neezer in a puppy cut that I didn't find adorable!

Beverly


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh he is so darn handsome, Ivy. I like it a bit longer, personally! And I like the face hair long (although Biscuit's is pretty short right now, so it's do as I say not as I do!). But I think the light dogs do look better with more hair.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Okay Linda, here's a Gryff style just for you:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

This is what Gryff looks like when I take him out in public so nobody knows who he really is:










Pretty good disguise, eh?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

CinnCinn said:


> I'm with Sally - I start to grow their hair out and then we go for a long walk in the woods and they come back covered with sticks, leaves and mud. Since they sleep with us (under the covers), and I'm crazy about dirt on the bed, it's easier to keep them clean with shorter hair. We'll have more fun in the puppy cut.
> 
> I *LOVE* the look of a Hav in their full coat! So pretty!


I have been wondering about this part. My Havs love the backyard but our house backs up to woods and we have a lot of big mature trees and they bring in half the backyard with them every time they go out. That is the annoying part, I have to sweet everyday!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Ivy, in my humble opinion I just think they look more like a hav with the longer hair on the face. Gryff looks cute either way but the hav look is a fuller face and the poodle look seems to be a closer cut face. JMHO. It all depends on what you like the best.
Carole


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ivy, Gryff and your son are so cute! I think the shorter hair in his original photo is so cute because it makes him look like a puppy, but it would be interesting to see how it would look long. Like the others said, it depends on grooming. Marble hates having his hair combed, so I often cut it because I hate putting him through it. A lot of dogs don't mind, though. Keep us posted.
Gina


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff absolutely hates being brushed, but I've been doing it every day since I've started growing it out. Maybe someday he'll get used to it. 

I will continue to grow it out and see what happens. If it's too much to deal with, I'll bring him back to a puppy cut.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Even though I love to see Havs in full natural coat, you have to make the decision that is best for you and allows your Hav to just be a dog! I'm lucky that I have a husband that allows me to bring her to a groomer once a week. There have been times I've been tempted to get it all shave off...but my family won't let me!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Ivy- I'm going through the same thing right now. Maddie's coat is getting quite long and is a pain to keep up and blow dry since its so thick. I'm trying to "stick it out" until the weather gets warmer, and then I'll probably shorten it some. I do keep her face shorter though, as I just like the "puppy" look. I leave it shaggy, but trim the ears and beard some. Its really up to what you like and what Gryff tolerates. No matter what his hairstyle, he's still a handsome boy.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ivy, love the picture of your son with Gryff! My boys turned one year old on Tuesday and I had their hair cut to the puppy look. I was having a horrible time keeping the knots out. The groomer told me that they had to have their hair cut because the puppy hair and adult hair were entwining together and that was the reason I was having so much trouble with the knots and this was brushing and combing them every day. I don't know if that is true or not...that is before I found this forum and could ask for advice. Anyway, I love the puppy cut for less trouble but dearly miss their hair flying back when they run.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Colleen - I love your doggies. They are absolutely adorable. 

I am determined to stick it out just so I can make a real decision. I can't compare his puppy cut to a long coat when I've never seen it long.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you Ivy! It is the first time owning Hav's and they are so dear to me. A lot of work though!!! I forgot what it was like to raise puppies the past 30 some years I raised rescue dogs. They have been fun, work, frustration, and a whole lot of money!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Just like kids!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*and their crazy moms!*

Oh Gryff...
I can't help myself. I am obsessed with you. Something about you, I just don't know what it is.

Ah Gryff, can I have your autograph!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Every time I attempted to grow Cooper out, it was a mess. Once he was cut so short the first time, his hair never grew back the same. Was more cotton like, and matted REALLY easy. He also hates being brushed. And it was too traumtizing for him (and me), so puppy cut it is. 
I also prefer the look of a puppy cut, quite honestly. So, that gets my vote


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

sweater32 said:


> Ivy, love the picture of your son with Gryff! My boys turned one year old on Tuesday and I had their hair cut to the puppy look. I was having a horrible time keeping the knots out. The groomer told me that they had to have their hair cut because the puppy hair and adult hair were entwining together and that was the reason I was having so much trouble with the knots and this was brushing and combing them every day. I don't know if that is true or not...that is before I found this forum and could ask for advice. Anyway, I love the puppy cut for less trouble but dearly miss their hair flying back when they run.


They are so cute!
Carole


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ivy, I find myself in your situation often, when it comes to Ricky. Ricky's hair is so thick and abundant and has grown coarser on the back half of his body so there are times that it actually hurts my arms/shoulders to comb him. I do have chronic pain there, so I try to find what works for me. So far, I'm letting him grow out, but I'm betting that come hot weather, I'll be choosing a puppy cut. Do what works for you! 

Linda,....... you're a nut!!! LMBO

Colleen, I just viewed the pics/slideshow on your links and your two are tooooo stinkin' adorable!!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Well anyone who loves Twilight...*

is invited to join Gryff's fanclub with Ivy and me. Just so you know the reason for my complete and total madness!

Ivy understands me. Just hope Gryff does too.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

It's a total obsession. Linda, did you see that there are going to be Hot Topic DVD release parties and if you order through Hot Topic, there will be bonus stuff?


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Linda,....... you're a nut!!! LMBO
> 
> Colleen, I just viewed the pics/slideshow on your links and your two are tooooo stinkin' adorable!!!


Thank you and being new and watching....I think your all NUTS!!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Colleen - some of us are nuttier than others and Linda and I are Twilight obsessed on top of being nuts. It's a scary combination.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Well it is good that you are honest up front...now I know what I have in store for myself!!! My kids say two things all the time to me one is "your nuts!" and "You always have treated the dogs better than us!" My response is..."You drove me crazy and the reason I treat the dogs better is because they listen to me!" Now isn't that all the truth!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I vote whatever works for the owner....and this thread has been hilarious to read! ound:ound:


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

sweater32 said:


> Ivy, love the picture of your son with Gryff! My boys turned one year old on Tuesday and I had their hair cut to the puppy look. I was having a horrible time keeping the knots out. The groomer told me that they had to have their hair cut because the puppy hair and adult hair were entwining together and that was the reason I was having so much trouble with the knots and this was brushing and combing them every day. I don't know if that is true or not...that is before I found this forum and could ask for advice. Anyway, I love the puppy cut for less trouble but dearly miss their hair flying back when they run.


Ah, welcome to that lovely "blowing coat" stage. I think the term came into being because the new coat coming in is trying to "blow" the old coat out and it just gets into knots like hair in the wind. Lola is about to get her second full trim as the mats are outta control again. It's always something!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Redorr said:


> Ah, welcome to that lovely "blowing coat" stage. I think the term came into being because the new coat coming in is trying to "blow" the old coat out and it just gets into knots like hair in the wind. Lola is about to get her second full trim as the mats are outta control again. It's always something!


Ahhhhh gee thanks for the welcome!! I think they call it "blowing coat" for the dang hair balls blow all through the house!! Which is really something for a breed that is not suppose the shed! The puppy cut is going to stay for awhile for it is so much easier on them at this stage not to mention me,


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*National Forum Update*

Recent paparazzi reports that certain Hu-moms are somewhat off their rocker. I have inside knowledge that those allegations are completely UNTRUE! This reporter has absolute evidence that Linda and Ivy are completely sane and more than happy.

Gryff has been recently spotted in a compromising position with a very lovely lady. His fans are very concerned as all of them were hoping to be the one! Actually, his publicist has warned him to keep it on the down low!

Seems that it doesn't matter what length Gryff's hair is, he is simply more than irresistible!

Fans in California are hoping he will return soon from his hiatus in London. Seems we just cannot get enough of him!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*So Ivy, what is the decision...*

Long or Short? Or any phase in between? What does your son think?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I just asked him. He said no. Oh well, I never listen to him anyway!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

"no" to which?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

No to the long coat. He doesn't really get a vote though!

Gryff is going to the groomer tomorrow. He needs a good bath and professional to get out the matts he's got festering now. There is only so mcuh I can do right now that he's blowing coat. I like my hands attached to my arms.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

new picts please! he must be even longer now!!! although the pink hairdo may influence the vote!


----------



## QueenFey (Jan 22, 2009)

I personally like the long cuts


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I took these tonight:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

He looks great!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ivy,
He's got such wavy/curly hair! He'll be so much fun to see in long/longer coat! (You are letting it grown, right, or did I miss something?)


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm trying! He's blowing coat now, so it's been a bit rough. If I can get through the next month I think I can grow it out.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

He is beautiful. With his wavy hair I bet he will be a hunk with a longer coat! You are doing a good job.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

My dog, the hunk. Snort.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Ivy - he is so beautiful. At the SF Playdate today we were all thankful that we have dogs with black faces so we don't have to worry about staining. And look at the beautiful Gryff! Perfectly stain free face. Have you ever had that trouble? 

By the way, I am saving these pics of him today for my groomer. Lola has wavy hair and when it grows in (she was shaved last week) I want it clipped to look just like Gryff does now!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Anne - what nice compliments. Thank you. He had some tear stains when we first got him. I changed his food (I forget what he was on, but I didn't like the smell) and got his hair cut. Once she cut the stains out, they never came back.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ivy, those are great pics of Gryff!! I esp. love the one with his tongue hanging out and the playful, action shot. He has a beautiful coat! Good luck with keeping it as long as you can.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm getting frustrated. His hair is really cottony and is matting like crazy. You think you've got them all out, then upon closer inspection, there are a dozen cotton balls on him. He really, really hates being groomed. I don't know if he's cut out for a long coat.

I will bring him to the groomers next week just for a good brushing, but I can't keep bringing him there. How long does this second "coat blow" last?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ivy, hang in there!! From what I've heard it last around 6 weeks and after it is much easier to keep. Will he chew on a flossie while you brush his body? I cut hotdogs up into pea size pieces and give every few minutes. The picture of Gryff standing with his little tongue hanging out is so so cute and his coat is looking great.

I use Cure Care conditioner from Sally's beauty supply to float Cicero in the sink. I really thinks it helps better than any product I've tried. I used it for my Pom for many years...and use it on myself.  I told another member about it and she said although it doesn't change the cottony coat....the coat is not as dry and it seems to make it more manageable. It's cheap and if you can I think it's worth a try on Gryff. I lightly rinse it off....but it can be mixed in a spray bottle to spray for brushing. I also mix it half and half in a color bottle...the tip is great to use around eyes and face to soften and clean. I use this product for lots of things, dry skin, shaving, etc.
I agree it's not fun getting mats out but with treats and a movie....we are taking it slow and getting them out. A puppy cut is cute....but if you are really wanting a longer coat....I know you can do it.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Dale,
Thanks for the tip about the Cure Care conditioner.
Cali's coat is like cotton and hard to maintain. I think it's like Gryff's.

(If I weren't so helpless at posting photos you'd see.)
I'm going to buy it as soon as I can get to Sally's.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ivy, hang in there! I so want to see what he looks like in a longer coat. Wish I could be there to help you a little. Pablo's 2nd blowing coat phase lasted 2-3 weeks whereas the first one was about 8-9 weeks I think.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm in the first one...8 or 9 weeks.....:hurt:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Dale, sorry about that! I remember at one point I brushed him for 4.5 hours with a 30 min. break in between cause I hadn't brushed him in 2 days. I was sweating, my arms were aching, Pablo was panting and whining and I had tears in my eyes. But if you brush him everyday or maybe even 2x/day you will see it's more manageable. What's weird is that just like it all of a sudden starts it will suddenly end *POOF*


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Well I can't wait for it to end. I just brushed him for about 1/2 an hour. It took an entire hot dog, but he was pretty good, much better than he's ever been before. I think he got the idea that if he whined and cried, but didn't try to bite, he'd get some.

This is what came out of him in 1/2 an hour, and I didn't even touch his legs:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

That looks like what I'm getting in a day. I would think that he would be feeling like he is getting bald...but I can't tell any is missing when I'm done. Hopefully, the blowing coat will be over for both of us soon. I'm looking forward to going back to easy....and I know Cicero is. He's beginning to walk away when he sees me with the brush.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> I use Cure Care conditioner from Sally's


I looked this up after reading how happy you are with it. It sounds like a great winter product when the skin can get dried out. 
Here's what it says:
_A unique formula that contains moisturizers and protein that can be used on both hair and skin. Helps moisturize dry hair and eliminate frizz. This conditioner is perfect for hair that has been damaged by color treatments or other chemical services. Also works wonders as an all-purpose body and hand lotion. Formula isn't greasy and contains no artificial fragrance or color. _


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Please, please tell me they only blow the coat once!!! My family always reminds me that I picked the Havanse for they are supposed not to shed.....LOL you should see my black pants!

For bathing I use baby shampoo on their face and any condtioner I have on their bodies with no trouble yet. I use tangle free when I run into knots and it works great.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Jan, Cure Care has been in my house for "years". I couldn't do without it for my hair or the doggies. It might not work for everyone...but I "love" it. I use it in the shower then towel dry my hair...then add about a quarter size spot to rub in my hair before blow dry. I buy it by the gallon for around 6 bucks...and a normal 20 oz bottle is about $2.50. If you're around a Sally's...you can't lose much to try a normal bottle. When I worked at the nursing home it was what was used for baths for bed-ridden patients...cause it's a cleanser also. If you try it...please let me know if you like it or not.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Is it only sold at Sally's. No clue where one is but I will be looking!


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

You can also buy it by the gallon on line - 
http://www.sallybeauty.com/on/deman...S-442000&dwvar_SBS-442000_webSize=128.0000+OZ


----------

